# Help with intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller



## Eyalop (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys, i can't hear any sounds! the speakers are connected and i think the problem is from my sound card.
Info:

Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	HOME_PC
User Name	user

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Asus P4P800 SE (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 WiFi, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Springdale i865PE
System Memory	1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	AMI (10/01/04)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)

Display	
Video Adapter	RADEON 9200 SE Family (Microsoft Corporation) (128 MB)
Video Adapter	RADEON 9200 SE SEC Family (Microsoft Corporation) (128 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
SCSI/RAID Controller	SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	Maxtor 2F020L0 (20 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Disk Drive	Maxtor 6Y120P0 (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optical Drive	_NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:32x/16x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
Optical Drive	VQ5030T HOK867Z SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	30090 MB (1330 MB free)
D: (NTFS)	84349 MB (2245 MB free)
F: (NTFS)	19869 MB (1269 MB free)
Total Size	134308 MB (4844 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical

Network	
Network Adapter	Hamachi Network Interface (5.169.38.182)
Network Adapter	Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (10.0.0.1)

Peripherals	
Printer	Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB Device	Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device



Thanks alot!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

> Multimedia
> Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]


This should say soundmax. Maybe your audio drivers are not installed, or corrupted. You can download the latest ones from here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P4P800 SE

Let us know if that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## Eyalop (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm checking it right now.
Thank you so much for the quick replay.


----------



## subhashvi (Jul 5, 2009)

Eyalop said:


> Hi guys, i can't hear any sounds! the speakers are connected and i think the problem is from my sound card.
> Info:
> 
> Computer
> ...


----------



## subhashvi (Jul 5, 2009)

thnkyou


----------

